# Boa Constrictor in Southern Mexico



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello, 

My family and I moved to Southern Mexico from the US nearly a year ago. We live outside of Taxco in the mountains (6,000 feet) and in the area where we live the local people tell us that there are many boa constrictors. We recently began to renovate a large abandoned old house, which seemed to carry a lot of folk lore with it. There are stories of a boa strangling the former maid and eating her and so on. We don’t want to be sucked into local stories that have no basis on truth, yet we want to protect our family. We have two teenagers, a daughter who is 13 years old and a son who is 14 years old. Our son is enjoying his machete and is skilled at using it. They explore the area together, wearing leather work gloves and boots but we don’t know if they are safe in doing this. 

Around the house we have cut down all of the over growth, yet the larger area around the house is an over grown with a tropical jungle feel. We enjoy the privacy and the exotic nature of the trees and birds that this area provides. The local people tell us to cut it all down in order to protect ourselves from the many boa constrictors and of course the story of the strangled and consumed maid are given as the reason. 

Our question to is: How dangerous are boas to the general population in rural Southern Mexico? Are my children relatively safe exploring our land and climbing trees? I know boas do not consider humans as prey but they can in fact kill an adult human. Would they enter our house? We have a lot of broken windows that need to be repaired as the restoration process is ongoing and will take at least six months to complete. Should we cut down the trees and undergrowth on the whole property? Does anyone have experience with such things who could give us advice. We don't want to believe a silly urben legend but we are also in a completely different climate than we are accostomed to and don't want to be foolish and ignorant either. 

We want to protect our family but not respond in unreasonable fear. If you have any information and advice we would greatly appreciate it. 

Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps you might consider keeping a chupacabra as a pet. 
Seriously, Taxco is pretty civilized, so ask around or look up the extent of the habitat of the snake that is rumored to be about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Perhaps you might consider keeping a chupacabra as a pet.
> Seriously, Taxco is pretty civilized, so ask around or look up the extent of the habitat of the snake that is rumored to be about.


The habitat of the boa constrictor is certainly in this part of Mexico. What I'm not able to find out from the locals is what is factual and what is fiction about the dangers or lack there of. We live outside of Taxco where the level of sofistication goes down rapidly. LOl We love it though! The "city folk" of Taxco don't know anything about our country life and the country folk seem to be filled with legands and folk lore. Hoping to find someone on the forum who lives in a more remote area who knows factually what to expect from these snakes.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

First and foremost, KNOW YOUR ENEMY". Here is a link to a lot of valuable info regarding boas. Boa constrictor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Boas are not poisonous but they do bite. A boa is a non-aggressive snake but will attack if threatened, startled or very hungry. Boas are constrictors witch means that they squeeze their pray and force them into their mouths. Their teeth point in to the mouth in order to keep their pray from escaping. 

From a USA Boy Scout Outdoors Course, when in snake country take a walking stick with you and poke it into all shrubs, grass bundles or rocky places before walking up on them. Almost all the snakes you might find in Mexico are non-aggressive, which means they would rather run(OK slither) away than attack.

Simple precautions should keep you safe.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Intresting post. From what I read boas live in the 95F to 75F range. It seems at 6000 ft. it would be a bit too cold fot their likes. 
I would clear all the brush at least 50 feet around the casa. This would provide a buffer zone for all critters you really don´t want in your house.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

pappabee said:


> First and foremost, KNOW YOUR ENEMY". Here is a link to a lot of valuable info regarding boas. Boa constrictor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Boas are not poisonous but they do bite. A boa is a non-aggressive snake but will attack if threatened, startled or very hungry. Boas are constrictors witch means that they squeeze their pray and force them into their mouths. Their teeth point in to the mouth in order to keep their pray from escaping.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's funny I was just thinking of the two Eagle Scouts that I know and possibly asking them for advice. Nothing like some good old Boy Scout information to help someone out. thanks! I've done a couple hours of research on Google. So at this point I know alot about the Boas but am still hoping to find more specific advice. Most of what I found online was regarding people owning them as pets rather than finding them in the wild. I think your personal advice helped the most. Thanks!
anyone else??? I did read "On Mexican Time) either that or "Gringos in Paradise" and they talked about a boa being on the ceiling rafters while they played poker and the boa consumed an igauna! Didn't seem to freak them out. lol Anyone with personal Mexican experience with boas???


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> Intresting post. From what I read boas live in the 95F to 75F range. It seems at 6000 ft. it would be a bit too cold fot their likes.
> I would clear all the brush at least 50 feet around the casa. This would provide a buffer zone for all critters you really don´t want in your house.


That's helpful! Thanks, we've already done approx the 50 feet buffer zone. (I'll have to ask my husband for an exstimate of the feet we've cleared.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Your kids are too big now to be considered prey by a boa. If you are working in and around a building that has been vacant for a long time, I would be much more worried about your kids encountering or getting bitten by a brown recluse or a black widow spider(either inside or outside the house). Both are common in Mexico.

I live in the central plateau area of MX and normally kill at least 6 black widows every fall and spring in and around my home. Black widows suck at building webs, and it looks like an unorganized, spread out, poor-excuse-of-a-web mess. Both spiders like quiet, undisturbed areas that don't get much breezes, and shadowy or dark areas rather than sunny places. They seem to love outside potted plants here as a new home.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Your kids are too big now to be considered prey by a boa. If you are working in and around a building that has been vacant for a long time, I would be much more worried about your kids encountering or getting bitten by a brown recluse or a black widow spider(either inside or outside the house). Both are common in Mexico.
> 
> I live in the central plateau area of MX and normally kill at least 6 black widows every fall and spring in and around my home. Black widows suck at building webs, and it looks like an unorganized, spread out, poor-excuse-of-a-web mess. Both spiders like quiet, undisturbed areas that don't get much breezes, and shadowy or dark areas rather than sunny places. They seem to love outside potted plants here as a new home.
> 
> Sweet dreams.


hmmm that's very interesting. We've seen a lot of "poor excuse of a web mess!" haven't seen a black widow as far as we know. We've killed a thousand scorpions and quite a few tarantulas. However, the scorpions and tarantulas have been common in our apartment as well so we "try" to take them in stride. (The most horrible experience we had was having a tarantula almost fall into our boiling spagetti as it was sitting under the pile of hot pads! Thankfully my husband was going to drain the pasta, picked up the hot pad and the tarantula fell onto the stove, barely missing the boiling water! he knocked it on the floor and stomped on it. Also, a tarantula was on my daughter pillow....she was NOT a happy camper!) Of course we know that the tarantulas are not poisonous but they sure are spooky! Anyway, that is very helpful information about the black widow. My daughter thought she saw a red backed spider but killed it too quickly (smushed it with her shoe) to take time to identifiy it. We're trying to tread carefully in this house that has been abandoned for five years. Thanks for the help!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Taranatulas*



Raquel'sCocina said:


> hmmm that's very interesting. We've seen a lot of "poor excuse of a web mess!" haven't seen a black widow as far as we know. We've killed a thousand scorpions and quite a few tarantulas. However, the scorpions and tarantulas have been common in our apartment as well so we "try" to take them in stride. (The most horrible experience we had was having a tarantula almost fall into our boiling spagetti as it was sitting under the pile of hot pads! Thankfully my husband was going to drain the pasta, picked up the hot pad and the tarantula fell onto the stove, barely missing the boiling water! he knocked it on the floor and stomped on it. Also, a tarantula was on my daughter pillow....she was NOT a happy camper!) Of course we know that the tarantulas are not poisonous but they sure are spooky! Anyway, that is very helpful information about the black widow. My daughter thought she saw a red backed spider but killed it too quickly (smushed it with her shoe) to take time to identifiy it. We're trying to tread carefully in this house that has been abandoned for five years. Thanks for the help!


The right thing to do is capture tarantulas and release them outside down the block.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> The right thing to do is capture tarantulas and release them outside down the block.


Down the block??? Are we living in the same Mexico? 

this would certainly be an interesting way to bless our neighbors!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tarantulas*



Raquel'sCocina said:


> Down the block??? Are we living in the same Mexico?
> 
> this would certainly be an interesting way to bless our neighbors!


Tarántulas, exóticas e inofensivas | Cuidar de tu mascota es facilisimo.com

We like tarantulas and so do many young children.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tarantulas*



Raquel'sCocina said:


> hmmm that's very interesting. We've seen a lot of "poor excuse of a web mess!" haven't seen a black widow as far as we know. We've killed a thousand scorpions and quite a few tarantulas. However, the scorpions and tarantulas have been common in our apartment as well so we "try" to take them in stride. (The most horrible experience we had was having a tarantula almost fall into our boiling spagetti as it was sitting under the pile of hot pads! Thankfully my husband was going to drain the pasta, picked up the hot pad and the tarantula fell onto the stove, barely missing the boiling water! he knocked it on the floor and stomped on it. Also, a tarantula was on my daughter pillow....she was NOT a happy camper!) Of course we know that the tarantulas are not poisonous but they sure are spooky! Anyway, that is very helpful information about the black widow. My daughter thought she saw a red backed spider but killed it too quickly (smushed it with her shoe) to take time to identifiy it. We're trying to tread carefully in this house that has been abandoned for five years. Thanks for the help!


I translated this from the previous post's website I referenced.


"There are more than 40,000 species of spiders and their main function in nature is controlling the large number of insects that exist. Tarantulas, mostly, are originating in the Central and South America and have a life span of 12 to 15 years. Contrary to what many people believe, the size of these has nothing to do with its toxicity.

They have four pairs of legs and instead of antennas have venomous - which are appendices terminals fitted with a hook connected to a poison gland that injects its prey. Although the majority of the arachnids are poisonous, few have the strength necessary to inject their venom and even succeed in this, only a few would match its bite to that of a wasp or bee. What if we have to know, is that the bite is capable of producing a bacterial infection, clean and treat the area with antiseptic. A tarantula has four pairs of eyes simple, with the particularity that some are adapted for seeing at night and other in the day. They secrete a kind of silk with which manufacture their fabrics, helping one of the rear legs that used as comb. In this way, when some insect falls in your question, the spider engulfs him in silk and then sucks their juices.

The arthropods lack internal skeletons as the kind of mammals, fish, reptiles or birds. In its place have a rigid structure external (exoskeleton) that in the case of tarantulas doesn't grow, which implies that to grow have to pass a series of molts of exoskeleton, until we have reached the stage of maturity. During the molt, it is essential not to disturb, since it is defenseless and a forced movement can distort their members.

The ancient skin can be removed with great care and extended so that hardens in the provision you want and be able to keep it and study it. The tarantulas that have become popular are mostly docile with humans. By doing so they can be at home without the fear that, if they escape from your terrarium, will represent a danger to the family."


They also eat the huge cockroaches.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I´m with alanmexicali. Don´t kill the tarantulas if you don´t have to. They are a great help in ridding your yard of unwanted insects. The cauxe NO HARM AND ARE VERY MISUNDERSTOOD SPIDER. Sweep them out of the house or do like Alanmexicali said. I ahve a story about a tarantula that came through my house one summer. My grandson makes me tell it every time we are together.
Scorpions are a different story. They are dangerous becauseof their sting. Soem people who have alergies can go into anaflactic shock, like bee stings. Me I got a bad heart so I get rid of those guys quick.
The only snake I know about that can hurt you here is the corral snake. One bite is bye, bye time


----------

